# Bootcamp Manager plante



## Louis58180 (8 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, j’utilise Bootcamp sur mon mbp retina 2015, et parfois, la plupart du temps lorsque que plusieurs applications sont ouvertes, Bootcamp Manager se met à planter. Il se met à utiliser 30% du processeur et je dois le forcer à quitter.
Apparement Bootcam Manager sert entre autre à gérer le rétro éclairage et le volume des hauts parleur. J’ai essayé de le mettre en mode de compatibilité Win 8 et Win 7 mais ça ne change rien. Quelqu'un d’autre à t’il le même soucis ?


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2017)

Louis58180 a dit:


> Bootcamp Manager


C'est quoi exactement ce logiciel ? Quel est l'éditeur ?


----------



## Louis58180 (8 Septembre 2017)

C’est ce qui est installé lors de l’installation de Bootcamp, c’est pas d’un éditeur tiers


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2017)

Louis58180 a dit:


> C’est ce qui est installé lors de l’installation de *Bootcamp*, c’est pas d’un éditeur tiers


Ce logiciel ne sert que pour l'installation d'une version de Windows et que l'on ne relance que pour faire une désinstallation en effaçant la partition qui lui était consacré.

Alors qu'est-ce tu lances pour que ça occupe...


Louis58180 a dit:


> Bootcamp Manager se met à planter. Il se met à utiliser *30% du processeur*


…et ça j'aimerais comprendre ?


----------



## Louis58180 (8 Septembre 2017)

Si tu peux accéder à une partition Bootcamp, regarde dans le gestionnaire de tâches de Windows, un programme nommé Bootcamp Manager est lancé, et c'est celui là qui s’en met à planter et occuper 30% du processeur

Merci de t’occuper de mon cas au passage


----------

